
KoNLPy: Korean NLP in Python - brownbat
https://konlpy.org
======
pcr910303
I'm greatly happy on seeing libraries that work with my mother language on HN
:-)

I guess people think that well... 'glorified wrappers' aren't worth discussion
on HN because there's too many NLP libraries on English? There aren't a lot of
libraries around Korean, especially practical ones so I'm happy to see KoLNPy
on HN.

------
polm23
Surprised but happy to see this here. I maintain a few Python wrappers for
MeCab and was working on Korean support when I found this - it was better than
I whatever I was doing so I linked to it instead.

------
sova
This is very cool. While I do not speak Korean, I can appreciate the part-of-
speech tagging and the other features, as that's required in any NLP
framework. I'm wondering, is there a way to generate a syntax tree using this
framework? Just looking at the docs now.

------
totorovirus
why is this getting attention?

~~~
Fluid_Mechanics
Irony abounds

------
rabanne
This is just a glorified wrapper around existing solutions. Can’t understand
that this is worth doctoral dissertation.

~~~
mratsim
Everyone stands on the shoulder of giants.

Some stands on the shoulders of TPUs that do 1 century worth of compute in a
day. Other stands on the shoulders of C or Python libraries.

Also, is engineering "just a glorified wrapper around science"?, is physics
"just a glorified wrapper around maths"?, and is litterature "just a glorified
wrapper around words"?

What's with the condescension culture?

